# 240Z suspension swap for 350Z?.. good or bad?



## nismoR35 (Sep 11, 2010)

hi guys, new here in the forums.. I've been wanting to get me my Datsun 240Z which i found that will cost me around 6.8k USD and I'm planning to swap in the whole suspension from a 350Z..

Why? you ask.. to where I am, 240Z parts are nowhere to be seen including the 280z.. I tried locating them myself and parts are only available from overseas..

The best swap that I could find with complete set of suspension parts are from a 350Z.. while I'm at it, I might even sell the stock engine and put in either an RB or a VQ35DE if I manage to get my hands it.. 

Is the whole suspension swap from a 350Z a good idea? bad idea? has anyone done it yet? 

suggestions and opinions are highly appreciated..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, first question I would ask is where are you at? Second, why is there a problem with getting parts from overseas? Doesn't UPS or FedEx ship to where you're at? Is there a Nissan dealership anywhere near you? As far as the swap, without any other information, I would say it's a bad swap. I would imagine it would take an extensive ammount of fabrication, time and money to accomplish the swap. I would also think the 350Z is wider than the 240Z, which would lead to issues with the rack & pinion or tie rods, at least. To swap the engine, you will also need the trans, custom made driveshaft, modified or custom crossmember, and you'll have to swap in the 350Z harness and get it to work with the 240Z's harness, which will be a project in itself especially considering the lack of room under the 240Z's dash. THat's not to say it can't be done, but certainly isn't a project I would want to undertake or have to finance!


----------



## nismoR35 (Sep 11, 2010)

smj999smj: 
thanks for responding to my post.. I'm in Philippines and the problem in getting parts from overseas is that I have no idea whether I can return it or not if the parts are wrong or defective plus there is the shipping costs.. 

There is a Nissan dealership to where I'm at but they don't order them anymore and wouldn't do it for me.. I tried other local shops to find for replacement but they wouldn't stock the parts for me.. so that is my problem.. 

anyway, I haven't bought the car yet because I know that this project could have a lot of problems on mods.. so if the 240Z - 350Z mod don't go well.. I might just go look for a S15..


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you said you're in the flips  AWESOME SO JEALOUS. my woman is orginally from cebu and my dad(RIP) spent the last few years of his life in muntinlupa...

parts should be VERY easy for you to source... you should get ahold of [email protected] auto export group (google it) im in canada and i get parts for my GTR32 from him... very reliable and gets you EXACTLY what you want/need... another possible source for parts would be [email protected] tunerlabs .... both of these suppliers are located in japan and both are the most reputable suppliers of parts and cars for canada.... out of the thousands of transactions they have done over the years i have NEVER heard of a single prblem

S15's didnt come LHD so youd have to do a complete swap since RHD is not legal in the flips, which is the only reason i could never live there since my GTR32 wouldnt be legal...


----------



## nismoR35 (Sep 11, 2010)

Shadao:
Wow.. thanks for the awesome info.. I wouldn't have known about these guys who supply parts for the Z here if you didn't tell me.. .. I'll check it out as soon as I'm finish with work.. and I did find some LHD S15.. but I have to be really careful about the people who converted them from RHD to LHD.. 

I too would like to have a GTR but an R34.. it's just too bad that its RHD.. and I wouldn't want to convert it to LHD.. it's just not the same.. Thanks again for the info!!..


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

its not so much that they are dedicated z parts suppliers its that they are fellow car enthusiasts who help other people out, they know where to look and how to find it and they do...  they help people out with a variety of parts for different makes and models...

if you know what you want/need they can find it and possibly give you a price/quality range to choose from


----------



## nismoR35 (Sep 11, 2010)

Shadao:
I see.. I'll email them when I finally decide that i want the 240Z with a VQ on it.. because I don't have the time to look at the condition of the Z yet but maybe this weekend.. if the Datsun is in a bad condition.. I'm gonna have find a different car (240Z).. XD

Oh yeah is the Z S130 have interchangeable parts with the S30?


----------

